# Coralife Mini Aqualight



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a corallife mini aqualight that is for my 10 gallon tank. The problem i am having is that it does not have legs to lift it up above the glass so the edges of the tank do not get much light. Has any one lifted up their mini aqualight a couple of inches?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it a std. 20" 10g?

If so you need to find a better suited light.... the min aqualight needs to have the legs custom fitted on there since it was not made for it. Also since the mini is so short in length you will have problems getting adequate lighting into your tank regardless....

Here's how I mounted the light to my 2.5g

http://www.geocities.com/jhoetzl/tank/lighting/coralifemini/index.htm


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

eklikewhoa
It is a standard 20" 10 gallon tank so i dont think your 2.5 gallon upgrade will work on this tank. I like your mod for your tank, i just wish corallife realised the problem and offered a set of legs or even better a clamp option.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

For the Mini Aqualight?

You need to buy a more appropiate light fixture... like the 20" coralife Aqualight fixture which is more suitable for a 10g vs. a non-suitable Mini Aqualight. I posted the Mod thinking that you got the Mini aqualight for an oddball shaped 10g which might have worked but since you have a std. 10g you need a std. fixture.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I was hoping for a different awnser. I have been using the light proped up on empty tropica plastic mesh pots and it seems to be working fine. I didnt want to upgrade the lights for a silly little 10 gallon tank because the lights are worth more than the tank. I was hoping that other low light setups are using this cheap little light and have build a way to lift the light up a bit. I was thinking of using pvc pipe that would overhang the tank and then run a metal wire down to the light, drill holes in the mini and string the wire through but i wanted to see if anyone else had a better idea?


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

I've seen people drill the top of the mini and put in two small hooks and hang it pendant style. You can also turn that unit into a nice 2x13w system. I was able to use the 13w bulbs from Home Depot in them with no issues. I was not able to fire 13w 50/50 bulbs from Hellolights but if you are doing plants the Home Depot bulbs would be better anyways.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the mini hanging pendant style over a 5g. I simply removed the recessed screws on eithe side, wrapped picture wire around them and reinserted the screws. No drilling.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Melbourne said:


> I've seen people drill the top of the mini and put in two small hooks and hang it pendant style. You can also turn that unit into a nice 2x13w system. I was able to use the 13w bulbs from Home Depot in them with no issues. I was not able to fire 13w 50/50 bulbs from Hellolights but if you are doing plants the Home Depot bulbs would be better anyways.


So the 13w bulbs work in the 2x9w plugs?

Time to upgrade!:mrgreen: :heh:


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, same plugs. I'm using the $6 13w warm bulbs from Home Depot and they work fine. Keep in mind the Mini can not drive all 13w bulbs - seems to have problems with 50/50 bulbs everything else I've tried including 6700k bulbs have worked fine.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Melbourne!


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

You're welcome. Note that I tested this with the Home Depot 13w bulb - Consumer Electronic Warm White Light - its a bit yellow which is probably better for plants and a generic 13w 6700k bulb. You will see the ballast try several times to light the bulb but it will eventually turn on, usually between 3-6 tries versus the 9 watt bulbs that turn on after 1-2 tries.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

eklikewhoa: I took you advise and went out an bought a 20' fixture and it makes a clear improvement for the plants on the tank edges. Only a day later i came across a sale on a 90G bow front that i couldnt pass up on. So i have the new tank now and i am planning to shut the 10 down. Oh well thanks anyway but bigger is better in the aquarium world.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Set both of them up!


----------

